# Specialized Allez - 56cm OK for 6ft?



## DSK (18 Sep 2019)

I know that bikes and riders vary but, I am asking more in a generic sense as a Specialized Allez has been advertised with a decent spec and the price is very reasonable (not stolen, comes with original receipt). 

Anyway, its a 56cm Specialized Allez, I am 6ft, shorter torso, longer arms/legs. Do fellow members know if the 56cm would work (willing to do some adjustment with the stem thing and seat post if needed) for a 6ft rider?


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Sep 2019)

Always best to try before you buy but if I were 6ft and had seen a bargain Allez online I would hope it would be a 56cm frame, go for it.
What model and year is it?


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Sep 2019)

Should be ok. I had a 58 Allez and 6ft 3ins, it was maybe a fraction too small but ok. Good bikes but quite a stiff frame and a bit tiring on longer rides, now the carbon Roubaix and Diverge are a different story (but big bucks!)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2019)

I'm 6' 2" and have a 58


----------



## vickster (19 Sep 2019)

Go try it. A legitimate seller won't have an issue with you sitting on it /riding it around the block


----------



## Cycleops (19 Sep 2019)

You should be able to manage with a 56 after a few adjustments.


----------



## kipster (19 Sep 2019)

My son is 6ft, has a 58 which is probably a touch too big, a 56 would be spot on for him.


----------



## GetFatty (19 Sep 2019)

It sounds ok. I'm 6'6" and have a couple of 58s. Lots of seatpost showing and a fairly aggressive riding style but comfortable enough.


----------



## DSK (19 Sep 2019)

I have reached out to a couple of local sellers and offered a fair price for their used 58cm's but had no reply and after 3 months the bikes are still for sale at the same price (top end price but bikes need TLC). The 56cm is 2.5 hours away, looks clean and cared for with original receipt and one for a recent service. As the seller is asking is a perfectly reasonable amount, I'd not bother haggling so need to try and make the trip worth it as its a bit far to go for just having a look.


----------



## lazybloke (19 Sep 2019)

I'm 5'10" and not very flexible. Probably I should have a 54cm, but I persist with a 56cm Allez because it was a freebie - too good to turn down! 
Should be fine if 6', but every bike feels different; definitely try it first, if possible.


----------



## vickster (19 Sep 2019)

DSK said:


> I have reached out to a couple of local sellers and offered a fair price for their used 58cm's but had no reply and after 3 months the bikes are still for sale at the same price (top end price but bikes need TLC). The 56cm is 2.5 hours away, looks clean and cared for with original receipt and one for a recent service. As the seller is asking is a perfectly reasonable amount, I'd not bother haggling so need to try and make the trip worth it as its a bit far to go for just having a look.


Can’t you go to Evans and try one out on one of their no obligation test ride (assuming the geometry isn’t now fundamentally different to the model year you’re looking at). It’s a common bike in shops


----------



## MichaelO (19 Sep 2019)

I used to have a 56 Allez - I'm a fairly regular proportioned 5' 11", so you should be fine.


----------



## BrumJim (19 Sep 2019)

I'll have to go and check my frame size. I'm 6ft but with short (32" inside) legs. My understanding is that with a smaller torso, a smaller frame should be OK, as you can extend the seat easily, but not the top tube. Probably wrong, but there you go.


----------



## Globalti (19 Sep 2019)

Yes a Specialized in 56 is exactly the correct size for a 6' rider. The fine adjustments are far less important than the need for the right sized frame.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2019)

I am 6' 1" tall. I have ridden 56 cm bikes but they feel a bit small to me. I usually ride 58 cm and even then I fit a longer stem and push the saddle back. I have ridden a 60 cm bike with a slightly shorter stem and the saddle further forward.

The thing is, my legs are only average length (32" inseam); my extra height comes from a long torso, so that is why I prefer a longer top tube.

Which is a long-winded way of saying (1) Bike fit is personal & (2) As long as the bike is about the right size, it can be made to fit.


----------



## Kajjal (19 Sep 2019)

It depends on your preferred riding position and your bodies dimensions/ flexibility. I am 2m tall and ride a 61cm specialized as I am between sizes and it is easy enough to make a slightly smaller bike fit, but almost impossible to make a bike that is too large fit.


----------



## Globalti (19 Sep 2019)

Ha ha, that's the exact opposite of what Craig at Ride On told me when I bought my Italian bike, which was available only in 55 and 57. I told him I fancied a smaller frame and he replied that bigger is better as you can scale down more easily.


----------



## vickster (19 Sep 2019)

Globalti said:


> Ha ha, that's the exact opposite of what Craig at Ride On told me when I bought my Italian bike, which was available only in 55 and 57. I told him I fancied a smaller frame and he replied that bigger is better as you can scale down more easily.


What by chopping a bit out of the top and seat tubes


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2019)

I have a 56cm frame an


vickster said:


> What by chopping a bit out of the top and seat tubes



If you let air out the wheels they get smaller...


----------



## vickster (19 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I have a 56cm frame an
> 
> 
> If you let air out the wheels they get smaller...


The wheels or the inner tubes?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2019)

vickster said:


> The wheels or the inner tubes?



The whole wheels, it's how they make bikes smaller.


----------



## bigjim (19 Sep 2019)

i'm 6'2" and had a 56 Allez but got rid because it was too small. On Mallorca hols when I rent a bike I always specify a 58 or 60cm. I'm long legged though.


----------



## Stephenite (19 Sep 2019)

To add to the fray - I'm 6'2 with 32" legs and, usually, find 58cm road bike a bit too big and 56cm a bit too small .

It all depends on the geometry of the bike. I haven't owned a Spesh but have ridden one or two. So, i suppose, a 56cm Allez might very well suit a 6'0 (might very well be a sporty fit mind).


----------



## DCBassman (20 Sep 2019)

Consensus seems to be:
Go for it!


----------



## Slow But Determined (20 Sep 2019)

Just to add another plus, I am 5'11" and ride a 56 Allez.

On another note nice to see people's height in imperial even if the bike size is in metric!!


----------



## DSK (20 Sep 2019)

So I nipped into a Evans Wimbledon, sat on a new Specialized 56cm explaining the situation.

The assistant (this particular one) was not helpful and just half arsed said it looks OK but didn't say anything further, such as what I should feel or where my limbs should be etc. Bike Felt pretty much like my TREK (again just back into cycling, saw a genuine well spec'd TREK locally for sale in 56cm and just bought it blind).

I contacted the seller, wired him a deposit and will arrange to collect either way.

Many thanks for the comments but, I will get around to having a bike fit done after winter.


----------



## Slow But Determined (20 Sep 2019)

DSK said:


> So I nipped into a Evans Wimbledon, sat on a new Specialized 56cm explaining the situation.
> 
> The assistant (this particular one) was not helpful and just half arsed said it looks OK but didn't say anything further, such as what I should feel or where my limbs should be etc. Bike Felt pretty much like my TREK (again just back into cycling, saw a genuine well spec'd TREK locally for sale in 56cm and just bought it blind).
> 
> ...



Just as an aside as I am all legs and no arms I did have to shorten the stem on mine to get the correct position.


----------



## Slow But Determined (20 Sep 2019)

DSK said:


> So I nipped into a Evans Wimbledon, sat on a new Specialized 56cm explaining the situation.
> 
> The assistant (this particular one) was not helpful and just half arsed said it looks OK but didn't say anything further, such as what I should feel or where my limbs should be etc. Bike Felt pretty much like my TREK (again just back into cycling, saw a genuine well spec'd TREK locally for sale in 56cm and just bought it blind).
> 
> ...



To be honest


DSK said:


> So I nipped into a Evans Wimbledon, sat on a new Specialized 56cm explaining the situation.
> 
> The assistant (this particular one) was not helpful and just half arsed said it looks OK but didn't say anything further, such as what I should feel or where my limbs should be etc. Bike Felt pretty much like my TREK (again just back into cycling, saw a genuine well spec'd TREK locally for sale in 56cm and just bought it blind).
> 
> ...



To be honest DSK if you came into my business and said "I want a load of free information from you but I am going to purchase elsewhere" I wouldn't be interested either.


----------



## BrumJim (20 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I am 6' 1" tall. I have ridden 56 cm bikes but they feel a bit small to me. I usually ride 58 cm and even then I fit a longer stem and push the saddle back. I have ridden a 60 cm bike with a slightly shorter stem and the saddle further forward.
> 
> The thing is, my legs are only average length (32" inseam); my extra height comes from a long torso, so that is why I prefer a longer top tube.
> 
> Which is a long-winded way of saying (1) Bike fit is personal & (2) As long as the bike is about the right size, it can be made to fit.



Do you find that your shirts are constantly become untucked at the back, or is that because I am a bit of a wriggle-bottom?


----------



## DSK (20 Sep 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> To be honest
> 
> 
> To be honest DSK if you came into my business and said "I want a load of free information from you but I am going to purchase elsewhere" I wouldn't be interested either.



I have been in that store buying other cycling accessories, consumables and clothing over the past 2 weeks and received decent advice and help from different staff members.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2019)

BrumJim said:


> Do you find that your shirts are constantly become untucked at the back, or is that because I am a bit of a wriggle-bottom?


I don't wear tucked-in shirts very often these days but I remember that happening in the past!


----------



## Thomson (20 Sep 2019)

Before i bought my new bike. I was deciding between a 56 or 58 on paper. I went and sat on the bikes in a shop one was 54 disc and 56 rim version. I actually was going to get the 54 but decided on the 56. As I was a tad bit stretched out I felt on the 56. But after goin for the 56 it’s perfect for me. Long distances and 5 hours in the saddle no probs. Am six foot one.


----------



## si_c (20 Sep 2019)

I find that stack and reach are the most important dimensions - as long as they are within a range I can comfortably get a bike to fit by adjusting stem length/seatpost extension.

I currently ride a 63cm Kinesis which replaced a 61cm Felt and am picking up a 62cm Trek later today which has slightly shorter reach but lower stack than the Kinesis.

My Trek MTB is a 25" frame for comparison.



BrumJim said:


> Do you find that your shirts are constantly become untucked at the back, or is that because I am a bit of a wriggle-bottom?



M&S do great shirts - extra long arms AND body unlike some other retailers. I rarely get my shirt becoming untucked from the back whether sat down or on the bike.


----------



## bigjim (23 Sep 2019)

> M&S do great shirts - extra long arms AND body unlike some other retailers. I rarely get my shirt becoming untucked from the back whether sat down or on the bike.


I buy from Asos 'Tall Mens' range. Good prices if you buy at the right time and good quality.


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Sep 2019)

Rode a 56cm Langster which is slightly different geometry I think. It was fine but maybe the limit in sizing for a 6ft, would probably try a 58cm next time. However I have a Raleigh Militis in 55cm ( small/medium ) . I added a longer stem from standard and that was all. It fits ok ?? A 57cm would be perfect i think but the shop didnt have one at the price I was looking at.


----------

